# mein erster toter Koi



## velos (12. Aug. 2008)

Vor ca. 14 Tagen vielen meine Koi wie die Bescheuerten übers Futter her, was ja normal ist, wenn es ihnen gut geht.
Mein einziger Japaner-Asagi mitten im Gewühl dabei, plötzlich fing er an zu zucken, und schwamm Schlangenlinien.
Seine hintere Körperhälfte schien er nicht mehr richtig kontrollieren zu können und er blieb dann am Grund auf den Brustflossen liegen.
Ich vermutete einen Insektenstich, fing ihn raus, konnte aber nichts festellen, auch nicht im Maul usw.
Einen Abstrich habe ich auch gemacht, klar war mir aber, dass das nichts mit Parasieten zu tun haben konnte.
In den 14 Tagen hat er auch gelegentlich gefressen. In den letzten 2-3 Tagen konnte ich feststellen, dass seine Wirbelsäule sich zunehment verkrümmt und er kaum noch ans Fressen kam.
Heute habe ich ihn mit einer Überdosis Nakosemittel erlöst.
Was meint ihr, kann er einen Schlaganfall gehabt haben?
Der Körper war stark mit blutigen Äderchen überzogen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein erster toter Koi*

Hallo Peter,
also mittlerweile kenne ich ja so ziemlich jede Krankheit bei Kois, aber dein Fall ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Auch meine Bücher sagen nix dergleichen aus. Nur das extremer Stress die Äderchen hervorrufen können. Aber sonst    

Tut mir leid für dich und deinen Koi   Leider kann ich dir nicht helfen. Außer zu sagen das du die anderen jetzt sehr genau beobachten solltest, aber das machst du sicherlich eh schon, oder ?


----------



## velos (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein erster toter Koi*

Hallo Uwe,

bei den Anderen ist alles gut!


----------



## koimen (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein erster toter Koi*

Hallo Peter

Das wünscht Dir keiner......Dein erster toter Koi! Hoffentlich werden es nicht noch mehr!!!

Für eine genaue Diagnose zu bilden übers Internet braucht es sicher die einschlägigen Werte plus soviel Bildmaterial wie möglich um ein Gesamtbild zu bekommen......vielleicht wird dann Einer/Einem etwas Auffallen bzw. erkennt dadurch das Krankheitsbild.

Hast du evt. Fotos der Innereien gemacht vor der "Entsorgung" Deines Koi?
Wie lange war der Koi bereits tot als Du die Fotos gemacht hast........wegen den komischen "Blasen" auf der Haut auf Foto 3....kannste das mal Vergrössern?

Gib doch mal 1tens bitte die allg. Wasserwerte bekannt.

12.08.08 Uhrzeit
Wassergesamtvolumen=
Wassertemp.=
Lufttemp.=
KH = 
PH = 
GH = 
Nitrit = 
Nitrat = 
Sauerstoffgehalt=
etc.

Der 2te Schritt für eine allfälligen Diagnose.
Fotos des aktuellen Koiteiches Gesamtbild (Schatten /Sonne).. Nahaufnahmen  des Teiches und der anderen Koi. 

3tens. Was und wie fütterst Du in der letzten Zeit.

4tens. Fischbesatz bekanntgeben.

5tens. hast Du evt. an einem weiteren Koi auch noch einen Abstrich gemacht? inkl. Fotos für Vergleiche.

Selber erkenne ich soweit auch nichts......habe Vermutungen aber eben damit kann ich und Du auch nichts anfangen.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein erster toter Koi*

Hallo Peter

Hm, das ist wirklich schade mit deinem Koi. 
Und Rätselhaft zugleich.

Du schreibst, das er beim Füttern, wo alle Koi sich darauf tummelten, anfing zu zucken.

Könnte es denn sein, das sich der Koi bei dem getummel innerlich verletzt hat? Evtl. an der Wirbelsäule, durch zu hastige Bewegungen. Du konntest ja auch eine Verkrümmung feststellen.
Und das durch diese Verletzung unteranderem evtl. die starke Blutansammlung entstand.

Wäre nur eine Vermutung von mir.


----------



## velos (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein erster toter Koi*

Der Fisch ist schon entsorgt, aufschneiden habe ich nicht übers Herz gebracht.
Alle Wasserwerte die ein Tropfentest bietet sind ok.
Wie schon geschrieben, von jetzt auf gleich beim füttern, wie ein Schlag.
Meine Frau und ich haben beide am Teich gestanden:crazy


----------



## velos (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein erster toter Koi*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fisch ist schon entsorgt, aufschneiden habe ich nicht übers Herz gebracht.
> Alle Wasserwerte die ein Tropfentest bietet sind ok.
> Wie schon geschrieben, von jetzt auf gleich beim füttern, wie ein Schlag.
> Meine Frau und ich haben beide am Teich gestanden:crazy



Ich habe von 4 Fischen Abstriche von Haut und Kiemen genommen und einen Saugwurm gefunden, was kein Grund ist etwas zu unternehmen.
Alle anderen Fische verhalten sich normal und sehen super aus.


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein erster toter Koi*

hallo peter

das tut mir sehr leid 


sieht nach flächiger blutung ins gewebe aus und  allgemein kommt dafür eine störung der blutgerinnung in frage.
ursache kann vielfältiger art sein, zB störung der leberfunktion, befall mit bestimmten viren bzw bakterien oder  gifte zB.
kann er was falsches gefressen haben? 
hast du ihn  innen angesehen? gab es da auffälligkeiten?
blutansammlungen zB?
interessante  informationen  kannst du hier sehen:

http://edoc.ub.uni-muenchen.de/5678/1/Wortberg_Falk.pdf

http://shop.ulmer.de/TUlEPTExMDMxJkFJRD0yNDI5OCZVUE9TPTQ.html

ich wünsche dir, daß es bei dem einen bleibt.
alles gute und  grüße
ulla


----------

